# Please critique Kobe at 8 months.



## Maximus_NSX

Would love to hear some opinions of him. Thanks!


----------



## Mom2Sam

He is beautiful! That is all I have to say!!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

Hes so ugly I think you should send him to me!


----------



## derby98

He looks great !


----------



## lylol

Very handsome... love that face!


----------



## george1990

He's handsome! Very masculine. Do you have any stacked pictures of him? Hard to critique more in-depth on structure without a stack.


----------



## Technostorm

He is awesome! But if you are still unsure, then send him to me and I'll take care of him for you for the next 13 years.. LOL


----------



## Liesje

Looks great but we need to see him stacked, or at least an attempt where you are down at the level of the dog and perpendicular to his side.


----------



## Maximus_NSX

Thanks. I'll see what I can do about getting a few stacked pics. I'll try my best as I've never done it before.


----------



## GSDTrain

I think he handsome but to do a true critique, we need stacked pics


----------

